# Golden Pillars



## sarinsoman (Jul 26, 2010)

*Golden Pillars*






This Photo taken at Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque,Abu Dhabi.Sheikh Zayed Mosque in Abu Dhabi is the largest mosque in the United Arab Emirates and the eighth largest mosque in the world.It is named after Sheikh Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan, the founder and the first President of the United Arab Emirates, who is also buried there. The mosque was officially opened in the Islamic month of Ramadan in 2007.The design of the mosque can be best described as a fusion of Arab, Mughal and Moorish architecture.The Sheikh Zayed Mosque made some world records are 1)The carpet laid out on the vast expanse is the World's Largest Carpet made by Iran's Carpet Company and designed by Iranian artist Ali Khaliqi. 2)This mosque also holds the largest chandelier in the world.

*View this photo on my blog*
*Golden Pillars*


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 26, 2010)

Ah! Repetition as one element of your photo. Reflection as a second. And the play of light and shadows as a third. All elements that I like very much! 

And thank you for adding the info on this mosque. 
It is so new? Only officially opened in 2007? Wow.


----------



## sarinsoman (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks LaFoto


----------



## TMWallace (Jul 26, 2010)

It's really funny to see this posted. I just read an article about this mosque a few days ago. The article had two pictures in it and talked about the beauty of it more than anything. The two pictures that they showed didn't do much justice to it.

I love this shot, though. Would have been a much better shot for the article.

If I can find it online I'll post a link to it, if not I may scan it and throw it up sometime.


----------



## sarinsoman (Jul 26, 2010)

@TMWallace: thanks.Please send me the link or scanned image when you have free time.
soon i will post a image of sheikh zayed mosque.Its really beautiful.can say a must visit place.


----------



## dak1b (Jul 26, 2010)

excellent composition~


----------

